# B15 Washer Fluid Reservoir Cracked/Nissan quality



## joeer77 (Aug 31, 2009)

So I did a basic fluids check on my wife's 04 Sentra 1.8S today and the washer fluid reservoir was very empty. I filled it up and noticed a immediate drip to the ground. Inspecting further I found a crack in the reservoir near the bottom not too far from the reservoir pump. I immediately removed the reservoir from the car and found that 2 out of the 3 plastic screw holes were cracked as well. I fixed the leak and cracked eyelits with JB weld. Has anyone else seen this before? My guess is the Arizona road heat makes the plastic reservoir brittle over time and it's going to be only a matter of time before I have to replace the reservoir ($83). This car has been my first Nissan experience and I am not impressed at all with Nissan's quality. This car has 78,000 miles and so far this is what I have deal with: 1. Blown head gasket/no heat at 72K miles (that was a fun one), cracked engine mount, cd player will not eject CD, shock boots destroyed, weak fuel pump, leaky water pump, and now cracked washer fluid reservoir. I would not recommend this car to anyone or Nissans for that matter.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I have a 02, I have a motor mount starting to go, but thats no suprise, I autox, so something had to give... other than that, no issues. This is my 4th Nissan, I had 350,000 on my first one (72,510) with one engine rebuild, I still have my 2nd one (86.5 HB) my son is driving my 3rd one (over 200,000 on it)


----------

